# ennesimo problema con ACPI / APM e BIOS

## codadilupo

salve a tutti,

rieccomi con il solito problema di freeze.

Premetto che con il kernel 2.6.5-rc3-mm4 tutto funziona a dovere.

Ma, nonostante abbia compilato esattamente gli stessi moduli, nello stesso modo (M o *), per entrambi i kernel, con il secondo, dopo un po' il pc freeza, e non posso far altro che spegnerlo alla brutta.

Da notare che, nonostante non abbia attivato ne' acpi ne' apm (visto che non ne vogliono sapere di funzionare, e il mio asus non é nella lista di acpi4asus), nel secnodo kernel compaiono le voci relative ad acpi.

se volete darci un'occhiata:

```
Apr 18 20:13:53 elianto init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Apr 18 20:14:01 elianto CRON[7813]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Apr 18 20:14:17 elianto su(pam_unix)[7327]: session closed for user root

Apr 18 20:14:18 elianto syslog-ng[1040]: syslog-ng version 1.6.0rc3 going down

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto syslog-ng[1026]: syslog-ng version 1.6.0rc3 starting

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto syslog-ng[1026]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Linux version 2.6.5-rc3-mm4 (root@elianto) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 Fri Apr 2 09:49:08 GMT 2004

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000bffa000 (usable)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto BIOS-e820: 000000000bffa000 - 000000000bfff000 (ACPI data)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto BIOS-e820: 000000000bfff000 - 000000000c000000 (ACPI NVS)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto 191MB LOWMEM available.

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto CPU: L2 cache: 128K

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto CPU: Cache line size 64.

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto zapping low mappings.

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto On node 0 totalpages: 49146

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Normal zone: 45050 pages, LIFO batch:10

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto DMI 2.3 present.

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Built 1 zonelists

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Initializing CPU#0

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 acpi=off vga=791

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c048e000 soft=c048d000

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Detected 2018.631 MHz processor.

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Using tsc for high-res timesource

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Memory: 190560k/196584k available (2596k kernel code, 5400k reserved, 880k data, 128k init, 0k highmem)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Calibrating delay loop... 3981.31 BogoMIPS

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz stepping 07

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto NET: Registered protocol family 16

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf09c0, last bus=1

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto PCI: Using configuration type 1

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto SCSI subsystem initialized

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto usbcore: registered new driver hub

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Uncovering SIS962 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=1)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto PCI: Using IRQ router SIS [1039/0962] at 0000:00:02.0

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:02.1 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:02.1

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:0a.0

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xcc800000, size 16384k

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=4

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto vesafb: protected mode interface info at cbd9:0008

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto udf: registering filesystem

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:02.6

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:02.7

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:0a.1

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Using anticipatory io scheduler

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0d.0

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xa000, 00:0c:6e:0d:aa:79, IRQ 11

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100'

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto SIS5513: chipset revision 0

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb800-0xb807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb808-0xb80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto hda: IC25N020ATCS04-0, ATA DISK drive

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R2312, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto hda: max request size: 128KiB

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto hda: 39070080 sectors (20003 MB) w/1768KiB Cache, CHS=38760/16/63, UDMA(100)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 >

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto libata version 1.02 loaded.

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto usbcore: registered new driver hid

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto oprofile: using timer interrupt.

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto NET: Registered protocol family 2

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1535 buckets, 12280 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto NET: Registered protocol family 1

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto NET: Registered protocol family 17

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/lowlevel.c:65:udf_get_last_session: CDROMMULTISESSION not supported: rc=-22

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/super.c:1546:udf_fill_super: Multi-session=0

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/super.c:534:udf_vrs: Starting at sector 16 (2048 byte sectors)

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto UDF-fs: No VRS found

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto XFS mounting filesystem hda3

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hda3

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto VFS: Mounted root (xfs filesystem) readonly.

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Mounted devfs on /dev

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Freeing unused kernel memory: 128k freed

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Firmware: 4.6

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto 180 degree mounted touchpad

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Sensor: 18

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto new absolute packet format

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Touchpad has extended capability bits

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto -> four buttons

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto -> multifinger detection

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto -> palm detection

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto XFS mounting filesystem hda5

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hda5

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto XFS mounting filesystem hda6

Apr 18 20:15:52 elianto Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hda6

Apr 18 20:15:55 elianto agpgart: Detected SiS 650 chipset

Apr 18 20:15:55 elianto agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 149M

Apr 18 20:15:55 elianto agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xec000000

Apr 18 20:15:55 elianto PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:02.7

Apr 18 20:15:55 elianto PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:02.6

Apr 18 20:15:55 elianto PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:0a.1

Apr 18 20:15:56 elianto intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49333 usecs

Apr 18 20:15:56 elianto intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Apr 18 20:15:56 elianto ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Apr 18 20:15:56 elianto ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

Apr 18 20:15:56 elianto PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:03.0

Apr 18 20:15:56 elianto ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

Apr 18 20:15:56 elianto ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 11, pci mem cd872000

Apr 18 20:15:56 elianto ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Apr 18 20:15:56 elianto hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Apr 18 20:15:56 elianto hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Apr 18 20:15:56 elianto PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:03.1

Apr 18 20:15:56 elianto ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

Apr 18 20:15:56 elianto ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 11, pci mem cd89d000

Apr 18 20:15:56 elianto ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:03.2

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#3)

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 11, pci mem cd8e0000

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:03.3

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 11, pci mem cd8e2000

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto Linux Kernel Card Services

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:0a.0

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:02.1

Apr 18 20:15:57 elianto Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.0 [1043:1695]

Apr 18 20:15:58 elianto Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0498, PCI irq 5

Apr 18 20:15:58 elianto Socket status: 30000006

Apr 18 20:15:58 elianto PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0a.1

Apr 18 20:15:58 elianto PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:02.6

Apr 18 20:15:58 elianto PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:02.7

Apr 18 20:15:58 elianto Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.1 [1043:1695]

Apr 18 20:15:58 elianto Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0498, PCI irq 11

Apr 18 20:15:58 elianto Socket status: 30000006

Apr 18 20:15:58 elianto ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

Apr 18 20:15:58 elianto ohci1394: $Rev: 1172 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Apr 18 20:15:58 elianto PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:0a.2

Apr 18 20:15:58 elianto PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:01:00.0

Apr 18 20:15:58 elianto ieee1394.agent[1839]: ... no drivers for IEEE1394 product 0x/0x/0x

Apr 18 20:15:58 elianto usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

Apr 18 20:15:58 elianto ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[9]  MMIO=[e9000000-e90007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

Apr 18 20:15:58 elianto input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:03.2-1

Apr 18 20:15:59 elianto USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Apr 18 20:15:59 elianto ieee1394.agent[1961]: ... no drivers for IEEE1394 product 0x/0x/0x

Apr 18 20:15:59 elianto ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e018000308dc6d]

Apr 18 20:15:59 elianto ieee1394.agent[1975]: ... no drivers for IEEE1394 product 0x/0x/0x

Apr 18 20:16:00 elianto ip1394: $Rev: 1175 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Apr 18 20:16:00 elianto ip1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

Apr 18 20:16:00 elianto net.agent[1999]: add event not handled

Apr 18 20:16:01 elianto smbd[2113]: [2004/04/18 20:16:01, 0] smbd/server.c:main(835)

Apr 18 20:16:01 elianto smbd[2113]:   standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option

Apr 18 20:16:01 elianto nmbd[2116]: [2004/04/18 20:16:01, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(827)

Apr 18 20:16:01 elianto nmbd[2116]:   standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option

Apr 18 20:16:01 elianto cron[2155]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)

Apr 18 20:16:01 elianto nmbd[2117]: [2004/04/18 20:16:01, 0] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:create_subnets(239)

Apr 18 20:16:01 elianto nmbd[2117]:   create_subnets: No local interfaces !

Apr 18 20:16:01 elianto nmbd[2117]: [2004/04/18 20:16:01, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(873)

Apr 18 20:16:01 elianto nmbd[2117]:   ERROR: Failed when creating subnet lists. Exiting.

Apr 18 20:16:02 elianto su(pam_unix)[2164]: session opened for user coda by (uid=0)

Apr 18 20:16:06 elianto mtrr: 0xf0000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xf0000000,0x1000000

Apr 18 20:16:07 elianto atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

Apr 18 20:16:07 elianto atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

Apr 18 20:16:07 elianto atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

Apr 18 20:16:07 elianto atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

Apr 18 20:18:09 elianto login(pam_unix)[2180]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Apr 18 20:18:58 elianto eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

```

```
Apr 20 19:23:36 elianto syslog-ng[3323]: syslog-ng version 1.6.0rc3 going down

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto syslog-ng[3325]: syslog-ng version 1.6.0rc3 starting

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto syslog-ng[3325]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Linux version 2.6.5-mm6 (root@elianto) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 SMP Tue Apr 20 10:52:42 GMT 2004

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000bffa000 (usable)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto BIOS-e820: 000000000bffa000 - 000000000bfff000 (ACPI data)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto BIOS-e820: 000000000bfff000 - 000000000c000000 (ACPI NVS)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto 191MB LOWMEM available.

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto On node 0 totalpages: 49146

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Normal zone: 45050 pages, LIFO batch:10

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto DMI 2.3 present.

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                      ) @ 0x000f52c0

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   L3H      0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0bffa000

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   L3H      0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0bffa080

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   L3H      0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0bffa040

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS      L3H 0x20020101 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Built 1 zonelists

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Initializing CPU#0

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 acpi=on vga=791

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Detected 2071.448 MHz processor.

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Using tsc for high-res timesource

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Memory: 190104k/196584k available (2642k kernel code, 5836k reserved, 950k data, 188k init, 0k highmem)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Calibrating delay loop... 3981.31 BogoMIPS

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto CPU: L2 cache: 128K

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Intel machine check architecture supported.

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto CPU#0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto CPU#0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto CPU0: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz stepping 07

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 365.63 usecs.

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto SMP motherboard not detected.

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Brought up 1 CPUs

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto CPU0:  online

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto domain 0: span 01

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto groups: 01

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto NET: Registered protocol family 16

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf09c0, last bus=1

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PCI: Using configuration type 1

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto pnp: the driver 'system' has been registered

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00f9aa0

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0x9b90, dseg 0xf0000

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:05' and the driver 'system'

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:0f' and the driver 'system'

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto pnp: 00:0f: ioport range 0xe800-0xe81f has been reserved

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto pnp: 00:0f: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f has been reserved

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PnPBIOS: 16 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 16 recorded by driver

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto SCSI subsystem initialized

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto usbcore: registered new driver hub

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Uncovering SIS962 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=1)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PCI: Using IRQ router SIS [1039/0962] at 0000:00:02.0

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:02.1 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:02.1

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:0a.0

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 4 of device 0000:00:02.1

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xcc800000, size 16384k

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=4

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto vesafb: protected mode interface info at cbd9:0008

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Machine check exception polling timer started.

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto udf: registering filesystem

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:02.6

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:02.7

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:0a.1

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto pnp: the driver 'serial' has been registered

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:01' and the driver 'serial'

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto pnp: the driver 'parport_pc' has been registered

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:00' and the driver 'parport_pc'

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EPP,ECP,DMA]

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Using anticipatory io scheduler

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0d.0

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xa000, 00:0c:6e:0d:aa:79, IRQ 11

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100'

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto SIS5513: chipset revision 0

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb800-0xb807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb808-0xb80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto hda: IC25N020ATCS04-0, ATA DISK drive

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R2312, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto hda: max request size: 128KiB

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto hda: 39070080 sectors (20003 MB) w/1768KiB Cache, CHS=38760/16/63, UDMA(100)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 >

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto libata version 1.02 loaded.

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto usbcore: registered new driver hid

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto oprofile: using timer interrupt.

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto NET: Registered protocol family 2

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1535 buckets, 12280 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto NET: Registered protocol family 1

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto NET: Registered protocol family 17

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/lowlevel.c:65:udf_get_last_session: CDROMMULTISESSION not supported: rc=-22

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/super.c:1546:udf_fill_super: Multi-session=0

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/super.c:534:udf_vrs: Starting at sector 16 (2048 byte sectors)

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto UDF-fs: No VRS found

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto XFS mounting filesystem hda3

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hda3

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto VFS: Mounted root (xfs filesystem) readonly.

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Mounted devfs on /dev

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Firmware: 4.6

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto 180 degree mounted touchpad

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Sensor: 18

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto new absolute packet format

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Touchpad has extended capability bits

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto -> four buttons

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto -> multifinger detection

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto -> palm detection

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto XFS mounting filesystem hda5

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hda5

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto XFS mounting filesystem hda6

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hda6

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:02.7

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:02.6

Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:0a.1

Apr 20 22:38:47 elianto intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50056 usecs

Apr 20 22:38:47 elianto intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Apr 20 22:38:50 elianto agpgart: Detected SiS 650 chipset

Apr 20 22:38:50 elianto agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 149M

Apr 20 22:38:50 elianto agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xec000000

Apr 20 22:38:51 elianto ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Apr 20 22:38:51 elianto ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

Apr 20 22:38:51 elianto PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:03.0

Apr 20 22:38:51 elianto ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

Apr 20 22:38:51 elianto ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 11, pci mem cd88c000

Apr 20 22:38:51 elianto ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Apr 20 22:38:51 elianto hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Apr 20 22:38:51 elianto hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Apr 20 22:38:51 elianto PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:03.1

Apr 20 22:38:51 elianto ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

Apr 20 22:38:52 elianto ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 11, pci mem cd88e000

Apr 20 22:38:52 elianto ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Apr 20 22:38:52 elianto hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Apr 20 22:38:52 elianto hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Apr 20 22:38:52 elianto PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:03.2

Apr 20 22:38:52 elianto ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#3)

Apr 20 22:38:52 elianto ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 11, pci mem cd8e8000

Apr 20 22:38:52 elianto ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Apr 20 22:38:52 elianto hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Apr 20 22:38:52 elianto hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Apr 20 22:38:53 elianto PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:03.3

Apr 20 22:38:53 elianto ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

Apr 20 22:38:53 elianto ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 11, pci mem cd907000

Apr 20 22:38:53 elianto ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Apr 20 22:38:53 elianto PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

Apr 20 22:38:53 elianto ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

Apr 20 22:38:53 elianto hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Apr 20 22:38:53 elianto hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Apr 20 22:38:54 elianto ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

Apr 20 22:38:54 elianto ohci1394: $Rev: 1203 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Apr 20 22:38:54 elianto PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:0a.2

Apr 20 22:38:54 elianto PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:01:00.0

Apr 20 22:38:54 elianto ieee1394.agent[4120]: ... no drivers for IEEE1394 product 0x/0x/0x

Apr 20 22:38:54 elianto ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[9]  MMIO=[e9000000-e90007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

Apr 20 22:38:54 elianto USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Apr 20 22:38:55 elianto ieee1394.agent[4195]: ... no drivers for IEEE1394 product 0x/0x/0x

Apr 20 22:38:55 elianto ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e018000308dc6d]

Apr 20 22:38:55 elianto ieee1394.agent[4209]: ... no drivers for IEEE1394 product 0x/0x/0x

Apr 20 22:38:56 elianto ip1394: $Rev: 1198 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Apr 20 22:38:56 elianto ip1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

Apr 20 22:38:56 elianto net.agent[4244]: add event not handled

Apr 20 22:38:57 elianto smbd[4327]: [2004/04/20 22:38:57, 0] smbd/server.c:main(835)

Apr 20 22:38:57 elianto smbd[4327]:   standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option

Apr 20 22:38:57 elianto nmbd[4329]: [2004/04/20 22:38:57, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(827)

Apr 20 22:38:57 elianto nmbd[4329]:   standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option

Apr 20 22:38:57 elianto nmbd[4330]: [2004/04/20 22:38:57, 0] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:create_subnets(239)

Apr 20 22:38:57 elianto nmbd[4330]:   create_subnets: No local interfaces !

Apr 20 22:38:57 elianto nmbd[4330]: [2004/04/20 22:38:57, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(873)

Apr 20 22:38:57 elianto nmbd[4330]:   ERROR: Failed when creating subnet lists. Exiting.

Apr 20 22:38:57 elianto cron[4368]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)

Apr 20 22:38:58 elianto su(pam_unix)[4377]: session opened for user coda by (uid=0)

Apr 20 22:39:00 elianto CRON[4478]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Apr 20 22:39:03 elianto mtrr: 0xf0000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xf0000000,0x1000000

Apr 20 22:39:04 elianto atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

Apr 20 22:39:04 elianto atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

Apr 20 22:39:04 elianto atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

Apr 20 22:39:04 elianto atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

Apr 20 22:39:52 elianto ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

Apr 20 22:39:52 elianto ISOFS: changing to secondary root

```

Coda

----------

## motaboy

Ehm... nel secondo gli hai passato acpi=on come parametro del kernel.

Però non so se questo è un motivo valido per il freeze infatti lui vede solo che il computer ha l'acpi ma avendolo disabilitato non usa nessuna delle sue funzioni.

Cmq prova a mettere acpi=off come fai nel primo.

Bye!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

non so esattamente che modello di notebook tu abbia (non ci ho fatto caso ieri  :Very Happy: ), pero' potresti vedere (per far funzionare certe caratteristiche del notebook) questo che supporta alcuni asus. e lo uso pure io (pensa che nonostante abbia un Toshiba non mi funzionano le toshiba extensions ma questo modulo invece si e bene   :Shocked:  )

Tentar non nuoce.. il mio non era nella lista, ho provato (con il parametro ectype=1) ed e' andata!

 *Quote:*   

>    It seems there is more types of firmware (only the tested models are
> 
>    listed):
> 
>     1. HP OmniBook XE3 GF
> ...

 

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Da notare che, nonostante non abbia attivato ne' acpi ne' apm (visto che non ne vogliono sapere di funzionare, e il mio asus non é nella lista di acpi4asus), nel secnodo kernel compaiono le voci relative ad acpi.
> 
> 

 

Come ha fatto notare motaboy nel secondo gli dai un bel "acpi=on" in linea di comando.

Il motivo per cui compaiono le voci é che, anche se lo disabiliti via command-line il supporto lo hai incluso lo stesso in fase di compilazione. Se ti da noie forse é bene non compilarlo....

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Come ha fatto notare motaboy nel secondo gli dai un bel "acpi=on" in linea di comando.
> 
> Il motivo per cui compaiono le voci é che, anche se lo disabiliti via command-line il supporto lo hai incluso lo stesso in fase di compilazione. Se ti da noie forse é bene non compilarlo....

 

No, errore mio: i moduli non li ho compilati, eppure per il solo fatto di avergli dato acpi=on nel kernel messages compaiono le relative voci. Ma non cambia nulla: che gli dica acpi=on, acpi=off, o non gli passi nessun parametro, cotinua a freezare dopo qualche tempo (variabile da pchi secondi a molti minuti, con un unico avvertimento: la ventolina comincia a girare a manetta.

Coda

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

che versione del kernel e'?

----------

## codadilupo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> che versione del kernel e'?

 

 *Quote:*   

> Apr 20 22:38:46 elianto Linux version 2.6.5-mm6 (root@elianto) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 SMP Tue Apr 20 10:52:42 GMT 2004 

 

Coda

----------

## motaboy

Ma l'SMP alla fine del nome del kernel sta per l'SMP che penso io? (support per macchine multiprocesore), perchè nel primo non c'è mica. (Non saprei visto che non ho mai compilato in kernel del genere e non so dove lo scrive).

Cmq potrebbe anche essere causato da qualche patch nuova del kernel in altri ambiti che ti da problemi.

Bye!

----------

## randomaze

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Cmq potrebbe anche essere causato da qualche patch nuova del kernel in altri ambiti che ti da problemi.
> 
> 

 

Nel qual caso si potrebbe anche pensare a fare un tentativo con il vanilla...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

hai provato

```
sys-kernel/mm-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.6_rc1-r1
```

molto spesso mm implementa delle patch un po' troppo sperimentali   :Confused: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Ma l'SMP alla fine del nome del kernel sta per l'SMP che penso io? (support per macchine multiprocesore), perchè nel primo non c'è mica. (Non saprei visto che non ho mai compilato in kernel del genere e non so dove lo scrive).Bye!

 

Si', ennesimo errore mio: ho ricompilato il kernel senza SMP (sfuggita chissàcome dopo l'ennesimo sfrondamento di opzioni).

Ad ogni modo non cambia nulla.   :Sad: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Nel qual caso si potrebbe anche pensare a fare un tentativo con il vanilla...

 

ma poi mi tocca patchare tutto da solo   :Sad:   Vorrei tenerla come ultima opzione, questa.

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> hai provato
> 
> ```
> sys-kernel/mm-sources
> 
> ...

 

???  Io il 2.6.5-mm6 l'ho scaricato come aggiornamento del 2.6.5-rc3-mm4

e ho dato 

```
emerge sync; Bugzilla
```

 tutte le sere, questa settimana.... com'e' che non ce l'ho, il 2.6.6 in portage ?

Bah !

Coda

----------

## motaboy

Come mai hai disabilitato l'APIC ndal bios? ti dava problemi? perchè dopo vedo che da problemi di irq. In tutti e due i kernel, però potresti provare a riabilitarlo.

Bye!

----------

## codadilupo

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Come mai hai disabilitato l'APIC ndal bios? ti dava problemi? perchè dopo vedo che da problemi di irq. In tutti e due i kernel, però potresti provare a riabilitarlo.

 

Non dava problemi, é stato solo l'ennesimo tentativo... sai.. prima metti tutto... poi, quando non va, cominci a sfrondare per capire cosa possa essere  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> com'e' che non ce l'ho, il 2.6.6 in portage ?

 

Basta che copi/rinomini l'ebuild con la versione nuova  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Come ti capisco.. a me acpi va solo col 2.6.0gentoor1 ...

----------

## codadilupo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   com'e' che non ce l'ho, il 2.6.6 in portage ? 
> 
> Basta che copi/rinomini l'ebuild con la versione nuova 

 

Rien a faire... nemmeno con il 2.6.6   :Sad: 

Coda

----------

## motaboy

Ma non ce la fai a catturare almeno un Oops del kernel.

Resta sul primo terminale invece di andare in X e vedi se quando si pianta il kernel scrive qualcosa e possibilmente trascrivilo.

Altrimenti potresti provare ad iniziare a disabilitare alcune cose.

io partirei dal framebuffer,

se si pianta ancora passerei all'USB,

e poi continuerei cosi con gli altri moduli.

Bye!

----------

## codadilupo

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Ma non ce la fai a catturare almeno un Oops del kernel.
> 
> Resta sul primo terminale invece di andare in X e vedi se quando si pianta il kernel scrive qualcosa e possibilmente trascrivilo.Bye!

 

ehmm.... veramente quello che faccio, passo passo é:

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make mrproper; cp /root/kernels/v2.6.x .config; make && make modules_install; modules-update; mount /boot; rm /boot/current/*; cp System.map .config arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/current; echo ""> /var/log/messages; init 0
```

se freeza, ctrl+alt+canc e riavvio con il vecchio kernel 2.6.5-rc3-mm4... pulisco l'ultima parte di messages e la posto qui... non  va bene come tecnica ???

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Fri Apr 23, 2004 5:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## motaboy

Non ho ben capito la tecnica, perchè compili il kernel e poi fa un echo della stringa /var/log/messages che scrive /var/log/messages e poi fa init 0?

Io dicevo:

riavvia il computer col kernel che si pianta.

NON far partire X

aspetta che si pianti e vedi cosa scrive.

Se si Pianta DAVVERO non è possibile riavviarlo con CTRL-ALT-CANC ma ti serve un hard-reset.

Bye!

----------

## codadilupo

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Non ho ben capito la tecnica, perchè compili il kernel e poi fa un echo della stringa /var/log/messages che scrive /var/log/messages e poi fa init 0?

 

mi era scappato un "" >  :Wink: 

l'init 0 lo do perché dopo aver compilato il pc é bollente, e n quelle condizioni sono quasi sicuro che si pianta... a freddo il "freeze" arriva dopo un poco.... faccio anche in tempo a loggarmi, a volte...

 *Quote:*   

> Se si Pianta DAVVERO non è possibile riavviarlo con CTRL-ALT-CANC ma ti serve un hard-reset.

 

come dicevo, a volte si inchioda subito, e non posso che spegnerlo "via hardware".... altre volte risco a three-fing-are  :Wink: ... dipende, credo, da quanto é "caldo"...  ma non é un vero problema di surriscaldamento, perché con il kernel "stabile, puo' stare a compilare ore (tipo per xfree o openoffice) senza problemi.

Coda

----------

## motaboy

Non sono molto sicuro...  :Question:  cmq fai sapere!

Bye!

----------

## codadilupo

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Non sono molto sicuro...  cmq fai sapere!

 

i succo del mio discorso, ad ogni modo, era: ma che messaggi mi deve dare, in tty1, che non mi ritrovi cmq in mesages ?

Provero' come dici, ma, come ho detto, a pc "freddo" riesco anche a loggarmi, vale a dire, andare in tty1 e dare utente&passwd... dubito che pogliere l'avvio di X mi possa in qualche modo svelare qualche mistero  :Sad: 

Coda

----------

## motaboy

Se è un oops lo vedi solo sulla console.

E un oops svela molte cose! tipo chi è la causa del blocco

Quando c'è un Oops che blocca realmente il sistema il system logger non fa in tempo a scrivere su /var/log/messages.

Bye!

----------

## codadilupo

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Se è un oops lo vedi solo sulla console.
> 
> E un oops svela molte cose! tipo chi è la causa del blocco
> 
> Quando c'è un Oops che blocca realmente il sistema il system logger non fa in tempo a scrivere su /var/log/messages.
> ...

 

occhepirla ! Ho capito solo ora cosa intendevi !

Ad ogni modo, niente da fare... tutti gli step vanno a buon fine (ok, ok, ok ok... ): in effetti m'ero dimenticato di sottolineare una parte importante del mio sistema, che c'avrebbe evitato questa diatriba: sul portatile ho un solo utente (oltre a root), di conseguenza non ho installato xdm kdm gdm e compagnia bella, ma faccio partire X da local.start... che é praticamente l'ultimo passo prima di passare da tty a X... in realtà i possibili Oops li avrei visti cmq, anche senza blankare la riga che mi lancia X in local.start  :Wink: 

Scusa la confusione  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## motaboy

Come Oops intendo anche il Kernel Panic ed esso può avvenire in qualunque momento.

Hai detto che il sistema si blocca casualmente e non solo durante l'init giusto? 

Perciò non entrare in X, smacchina un pò nel terminale e guarda che succede quando si pianta. 

Bye!

----------

